# Máy đóng đai thùng NB 168



## thietbihabac (27 Tháng ba 2021)

*Máy đóng đai thùng NB 168* là sản phẩm duy nhất của Hà Bắc được thiết kế điều khiển 2 bo mạch. Với thiết kế máy chạy luôn ổn đinh và an toàn cho cả hệ thống máy. Máy có hệ thống dao cắt, dao hàn của Taiwan được bảo hành 24 tháng. Moto liên doanh và có hệ thống ngừng nghỉ khi không làm việc.











*Thông số kĩ thuật Máy đóng đai thùng NB 168*

– Máy đóng đai thùng có độ bền cao



– Độ rộng dây đai nhựa: 13,5mm (9-12mm)



– Độ dày của dây đai: 0,6÷1mm



– Bề rộng nhỏ nhất của vật thể/ thùng carton cần quấn là 60mm Hoạt động rất ít hao điện



– Motor máy sẽ tự động ngắt sau ~ 15 giây nếu không sử dụng.



– Dễ dàng sử điều chỉnh được lực căng của dây đai bằng nút vặn cơ khí trên thân máy.



– Thiết kế rất an toàn.



– Máy hoạt động chủ yếu bằng DC 24V, không gây giật điện.



– Xuất xứ: Đài Loan ( chính hãng).



*Máy đóng đai thùng tự động vận hành như một dây chuyền sản xuất liên tục*

– Cách thức họat động hoàn toàn tự động: sản phẩm hoặc hàng hóa được cho vào thùng qua khâu dán băng dính 2 mặt đẻ có định thùng saụ đó được đẫy ra băng tải. Máy sẽ tự động niềng đai thùng và sử dụng nhiệt đề nối các mối đai, cắt đoan và cho ra khói hàng hóa có định chắc chắn. Máy hoat động nhanh, gọn và cỏ độ chính xác, tính thẩm mỹ cao.



– Hiệu suất làm việc: máy vân hành hoàn toàn tự động nên tóc độ niềng đai nhanh, lực căng của dây chắc chắn.



– Độ bền và tuỗi thọ sử dụng: Máy được sàn xuắt từ dây chuyền. Công nghệ hiện đai nên chát lượng đat tiêu chuẩn quóc tế. Bên canh đó, máy cũng hoạt động tương đói ốn định và tiết kiêm điện năng, nhân công, thời gian sử dụng.





*Mọi thông tin chi tiết khách hàng xin vui lòng liên hệ:*



Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc



0917791981 – 0982811839



Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội.


----------

